# How am I funny, like a clown?



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

What the f*ck is so funny about me? Tell me. Tell me what's funny.

I didn't know where to post this sorry, might need to be moved, its not a full tank shot, nor of my piranha, just wanted to show my background I put up tonite for a laugh, and the large ass feeder fish w/ tore up fins is funny 2. If you have never seen Goodfellas, you won't get the funny bit.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/534271041

Here is the other side of my tank. "You talking to me?"

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/865752949


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

LOL,

"Dance ya little prick, DANCE!"

"So I shot him in the foot, big f'n deal"

~Pesci


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

great background for your tank...I was thinking of adding posters of my favorite movies as well.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

why did he have to kill spider?


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

your a funny guy 
goodfellas one of the greatest movies how about this

you wanna f*ck with me i'm tony montana you need a whole fuckin army to take me


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

sweet! cool!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

that feeder is awefuly chewed up


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hey man sorry off topic,
but your avtar umm .. its from a movie CRAP what movie .. umm where he kills two black people braking into his car and then goes to jail in the end his own brother gets killed by a black guy?


----------



## Blade (Feb 1, 2003)

jep dats da movie! american history X! RULEZZZZZZZZ


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yes, i like it also.
could you think of getting your head crushed on the side walk? OUCH!


----------



## Blade (Feb 1, 2003)

nay but i can think of me crushing someone elses head on the side walk
















"out of subject here is a drawn i made"


----------

